# Pregnancy and Hyperthyroiditis



## geecee (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello! I was just diagnosed with hyperthyroiditis and have multiple nodules. I might be pregnant. Does anyone know how this could affect my baby? or me? I was reffered to a endocrinologist and my appointment is not for another 2 months. I am worried.


----------

